# Suggestion on a new net



## Brownsfan1024 (Feb 10, 2010)

I need to buy a new net this year. Any have some recommendations on a decent net. I have some old nets that work but I am so sick of wrestling around with it trying to get trebles out. The best is when its a steelhead and they gator roll in the net. The trebs and fish are tangled up, slim everywhere, ah good times. 
Thanks
Sean

"Got to stop wishing, got to go fishin"
><((((º>`·.¸¸.·´¯`·.¸.·´¯`·...¸><((((º>¸. 
·´¯`·.¸. , . .·´¯`·.. ><((((º>`·.¸¸.·´¯`·.¸.·´¯`·...¸><((((º>


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Beckman makes a high quality HD net, but many complain about the wt and the net being slow. 

Some get a Beckman hook resistant (rubberized) net bag and put it on the a lighter frame and handle.

I like my beckman just fine. 4-8' extending handle, 23x26 hoop or close to it, and I think they make a flat bottom small mesh bag now (mine's got a std bag).

Not cheap, but the best never is.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Jim Stedke said:


> Beckman makes a high quality HD net, but many complain about the wt and the net being slow.
> 
> Some get a Beckman hook resistant (rubberized) net bag and put it on the a lighter frame and handle.
> 
> ...


Exactly, Erie Outfitters has great prices and selection of beckmans.


----------



## reeleyes (Apr 15, 2007)

if u get a beckman fill handle with foam so it floats i learned the hard way!


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

I agree with beckman too. I have a big long extendable handle green frame and a small red frame non extending handle it is nice having two for doubles
and size of fish. Got both at Erie Outfitters had the best prices. Mike Knippenberg


----------



## Brownsfan1024 (Feb 10, 2010)

Fill with it with foam! I would chain it around my neck at a $130. I was heading up to Erie Outfitters tomorrow anyways so I'll check em out. Don't know if willing to drop that kind of jack on a net. Thanks for the input.


----------



## AngerManagment (Jul 10, 2009)

I too highly recommend a beckman net....... Got mine at Craigs as well.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Brownsfan1024 said:


> Fill with it with foam! I would chain it around my neck at a $130. I was heading up to Erie Outfitters tomorrow anyways so I'll check em out. Don't know if willing to drop that kind of jack on a net. Thanks for the input.


When it outlasts 5 or more 30 dollar nets, it's worth the 130. And it will.


----------



## Brownsfan1024 (Feb 10, 2010)

I completely agree you get what pay for and I'm not looking for some $30 piece of junk but I would be happy with something in between the two. I still have more gear to buy before the season starts. It's right around the corner. Thank god!


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

I just bought my dad a new net for x-mas. A Beckman from EO. I think I paid about $85.00. Pretty sure it was the 6 footer with 4 foot extension handle. Which model is $130.00 and why is it better?


----------



## BOILERWOLF (Jul 7, 2008)

I bought my son a Beckman BT26326 for Christmas that is sitting in corner of my office. This is the top of line Beckman in size & handle length plus dollars. It looks really, really good and can't wait to use it.

Net looks great, handle looks great and weight does not appear to bad but I'm not one that normally nets fish. I got tired watching the guys netting fish fighting the two cheaper nets I own.

Interesting though - I think net is too big for my sons 14 foot panfish boat. It probably will end up in my 26 foot Lake Erie Boat (I hope)!


----------



## Smokeshowin (Jun 13, 2007)

Craig at Erie sells just the bags. Take your existing net and he will help you change it as well as fitting the bag to the handle


----------



## spoonman (Feb 17, 2009)

I picked up a Ranger net 10 years ago. Its nice and light and has worked great. It has the 3/8 rubberized netting which keeps the lure in the net rather falling thru which reduces tangles. Last year the handle got bent a little and was difficult to telescope so I bought a new handle a couple of weeks ago for $13. The net is still like new. I dont know why so many people are talking about replacement bags?


----------



## Smokeshowin (Jun 13, 2007)

spoonman said:


> I picked up a Ranger net 10 years ago. Its nice and light and has worked great. It has the 3/8 rubberized netting which keeps the lure in the net rather falling thru which reduces tangles. Last year the handle got bent a little and was difficult to telescope so I bought a new handle a couple of weeks ago for $13. The net is still like new. I dont know why so many people are talking about replacement bags?


Because if you have a good frame, putting a new bag on saves MONEY!


----------



## bones. (Mar 9, 2005)

Check out Loki Nets or Mid Lakes Corporation. The Tech nets are excellent and the same price or less than Beckman. The tech nets are bonded to the hoop so that the possibility of snagging the lure is reduced. The bag of the net will not go past the front of the hoop also reducing the possibility of the lure snagging the net. The nets are knitted (not knotted) and dipped in plastic or rubber also reducing the hooks tangling making it very easy to remove fish. In my opinion this net is far superior to any on the market including Beckman. They will ship the nets to you. There are no local dealers that I'm aware of.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 17, 2009)

How are all these nets needing replacements. I know buying a replacement saves money. That's why I bought a replacement handle. The Ranger net is also bonded to the hoop so maybe that saves the net as well? I get a lot of use out of mine for the past 10 years and it still looks like new


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

I picked up a Beckman Pen Boat special 20 x 18 today. Cost was $49.99 Dicks have all there nets, price ending in .99, %20 off and I had a $10 off coupon. Total cost with a pack milk chartues twister tail grubs $30


----------



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

Brownsfan1024 said:


> Fill with it with foam! I would chain it around my neck at a $130. I was heading up to Erie Outfitters tomorrow anyways so I'll check em out. Don't know if willing to drop that kind of jack on a net. Thanks for the input.


I too use a pair of Ranger nets. They are not the quality of a Beckman but for $65.00 are well worth the price. Check out Dot-Line as well, they also make a good quality big-water net. A tip I would suggest is to zip tie a planner board or downrigger release clip (pad-type) to the handle and attach the dangling net to keep it from getting behind the fish during a net job. Once the weight of the fish is in the sack it will release from the pad.

Good Luck,
Capt. Tony

www.reelthrillcharters.net - Fish the "Iron Man Challenge"


----------

